# Fishing Help



## Oldman and the Boy (Mar 7, 2009)

<P align=left>Hello,

My 16 year old son and I are going to come down to Orange Beach on March 21- March 28. We have a 16ft bass tracker with a 75 Hp motor. We know very little about inshore fishing. Are we going to be okay fishing Perdido Pass, around the bridge pilings, out at the mouth, along the Jetty? I always promise my wife I will keep him safe.
I assume the Perdido bay should be fine and fish it like we do bass. We are going to try flipping Gulp Shrimp on jigs and live shrimp under popping corks around structure, Piers, oyster shoals, and rock piles. I have caught fish off the old State Pier, sheephead, Spanish mackeral, and blues, so I am familar with that kind of fishing. Am I even close to ways to catch trout , redfish or can I even think about catching a cobia in that size boat. I am so happy the Pier is being rebuilt, I have so many great times out there and learned so much about fishing from some of the oldtimers. 
Thanks in advance for any help you can offer. If you want to just send me an email or know a guide we can hire to show us the ropes in our boat you can email me.<P align=left>I know that this a Pensocola fishing forum so I could also use some clarification on what licenses I will need between AL and FL. I t looks like the state line is straight through Perdido Bay.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

You should be ok in your boat. Be careful about the pass. Use your best judgement approaching the pass, but be very careful if you go south of the Perdido Pass bridge. The water in the pass can move very fast and with a lot of traffic from large boats will be extremely choppy. The biggest surprise you'll have is how shallow the water is everywhere. Use www.maps.live.comto get an idea of where the sand bars are located. Don't be surprised if you have to get out and push a few timesuntil you figure it out.When I started I would try to follow other boats around.Make sure you have life jackets, a throwable, andall other saftyequipment. I get stopped about every 2 or 3 trips by coast gaurd ormarine police.Bass fishing really does nothing for me now. If I were you I would try to stay in Ono Islandwhere it's protected plus early in the morning and after noon it's great fishing.If you always fish the island side you'll be in Alabama but if you fish the south bank you'll be in Florida. Your on the right track with the gulp shrimp. Try them on a 1/4 oz jighead fished like a plastic worm (buy plenty, pinfish will bite the tail off). Use spinning rods to skip them under the docks.Also try a Zoom Super fluke in white or a pale green. Good luck and be safe.


----------

